

Paul Singh (snailpad fame ) interview on Mixergy  - learnalist
http://mixergy.com/mailfinch-paul-singh-interview/

======
learnalist
For those of you who remember his postings on HN about setting up a real
"mail" app. Well he has been interviewed.

Google "site:<http://news.ycombinator.com/> snailpad" for more on his app. It
was easier than listing all the links.

I have to say its one of the better interviews of recent times. There are some
real gems of information in there.

~~~
jf
Paul is a great guy, genuine and whip smart.

------
paulsingh
By the way, the name has been changed to MailFinch -- I explain why in the
interview.

